# Layout für Kandidatenvorstellung



## supernuss (28. September 2004)

Schönen guten Abend!
Demnächst sind bei uns hier im Ort Jugendgemeinderatswahlen und ich mache hierfür die Kandidatenvorstellung! Das bedeutet ich habe ein Foto jedes Kandidaten, und nebendran sollte dann eben noch seine Name und ein paar andere Daten, sowie ein wenig Text. Allerdings fällt mir noch nichts gescheites ein, wie man das Ganze aufbauen kann, damit es nicht ganz so 0815 aussieht. Es wird nur ausgedruckt und dann kopiert, also mit Farben kann man nicht viel machen. Hab ein paar erste Versuche von mir unten angehängt, damit ihr ne kleine Vorstellung habt. Zu verspielt darf das ganze nicht wirken, ein bißchen  Seriosität  muss sein, sind ja ein Organ der Stadt.
Danke im Voraus. MfG Simon


----------



## Consti (28. September 2004)

Also mir gefällt diese "Runde" Variante schon richtig gut.

Vllt, machst du mal 3 vorstellungen - dann kannst du sehen, ob sie auch gut aussehen, wenn du mehrere Portraits hat.

Den Kreis würde ich abwechselnt Links und rechts anordnene -so wirkt das ganze nicht so steif und Abwechselungsreich!


----------



## itseit (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
deine Vorschläge sind nicht schlecht, ich schlage dir vor du arbeitest mit Strichen dick und dünn wie bei Vorschlag 1 und 2, aber dicke nimmst zum design der Seite vermischt mit dünnen. Dünne nimmst du noch für die Kannidaten, um sie zu unterstreichen, umrahmen u.s.w.


----------



## Abbreviation (8. Oktober 2004)

Ich würd auch die runde Version nehmen, und (wie Consti schon sagt), abwechselnd links und rechts, aber auch oben und unten. Also, so ein bisschen ineinander verschachtelt.

Grüßle
Marei


----------

